# house flies



## Skribb (Jun 13, 2006)

Im growing outside in the ground & everytime i go to check on my babies theres always alot of flies on them.is this ok? will they do any harm to them? thx


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

Skribb said:
			
		

> Im growing outside in the ground & everytime i go to check on my babies theres always alot of flies on them.is this ok? will they do any harm to them? thx


*Whats up Skribb. As far as i know regular flies can't hurt your plants. Are you sure they are regular flies and not something that looks like flies. Are you spraying anything on your plants that would make them want to be their?*


----------



## Skribb (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for the reply,nope i dont spray anything on them & yes there reg. old house flies. maybe there attracted to the smell they give off?


----------



## skunk (Jun 21, 2006)

are you using organic ferts or soil maybe the are attracted to it. just dont keep any males within the vicinity because flys will land on males and females and pollenate .


----------

